# Virtual New York City Ballet



## jegreenwood

The NYCB rarely offers videos of its performances, but they are doing so now starting Tuesday night.

SYMPHONY IN C (First Movement)
Ashley Bouder, Joseph Gordon**
Conductor: Clotilde Otranto. Filmed on 9/21/2018.

IVESIANA ("The Unanswered Question")
Janie Taylor, Anthony Huxley
Conductor: Andrews Sill. Filmed on 5/1/2013.

LIEBESLIEDER WALZER (excerpt)
Maria Kowroski, Jonathan Stafford
Solo Pianists: Andrews Sill, Susan Walters. Filmed on 5/22/2012.

LIEBESLIEDER WALZER (excerpt)
Lauren Lovette*, Jared Angle
Solo Pianists: Andrews Sill, Susan Walters. Filmed on 1/20/2016.

EPISODES (excerpt)
Teresa Reichlen*, Adrian Danchig-Waring
Conductor: Daniel Capps. Filmed on 2/6/2020.

TSCHAIKOVSKY PAS DE DEUX
Tiler Peck, Joaquin De Luz
Conductor: Clotilde Otranto. Filmed on 9/21/2018.

STRAVINSKY VIOLIN CONCERTO (finale)
Sterling Hyltin, Ask la Cour, Sara Mearns, Taylor Stanley**
Conductor: Clotilde Otranto; Solo Violin: Kurt Nikkanen. Filmed on 9/21/2018.

All choreography by Balanchine.

https://www.nycballet.com/season-and-tickets/fall-digital-season/

As far as I can tell there is no charge. I've never seen "Ivesiana." Nor have I seen "Episodes." Both are rarely scheduled. The segment from "Episodes" uses the Bach-Webern Ricercar. The Symphony in C is Bizet. The "Tchaikovsky Pas de Deux" is music written for "Swan Lake," but unpublished and lost for 75 years.


----------

